# G-14 Tecumseh 14HP Engine on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I know someone posted here about having an old G14 with a bad tecumseh 14 hp, but I can't remember who it was. The only thread I could find here was archy asking about a G14 with a bad motor, but I think the other guy already owned it and was now using a new craftsman dgt6000 maybe. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Anyway, from the description on eBay, this engine sounds like it may be a good deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79670&item=4320456204&rd=1


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Good morning sixchows!

The guy you are referring to was me - thanks for remembering. I have already emailed the guy about shipping charges. It appears the motor has had the carb replaced (air cleaner is missing) with a different one and the starter motor looks like it is missing. Since i have a new one on mine though, no big deal.

I will watch this engine to see where the bidding goes - I have so many projects on the back burner that the 'ole G14 has fallen to the bottom of the list.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dgt6000
Hey no problem! Hope it works out!


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

DGT6000_OWNER
You may also want to ask the seller a few more questions. What condtion the exhaust threads are in? They commonly come out when the exhaust pipe is removed. If the carb has been replaced, is it adjustable? Tecumseh used "emmission carbs" for a while that did not allow top end mixture adjustments. The replacement carb may be jetted for something else.
Good luck,
Mark


----------

